# free song



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Enjoy "Dirty Little Secret" on us.

share it. burn it. blog it 

http://db.tt/2dxJoPJp

Love Ramona


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

I like!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a winner in the first 4 bars. That's got all the right stuff!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and for taking the time to listen!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Love it!

I'm down for anything you guys put together.

I still have your EP in the truck. I listened to it on the way home!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Jock. I have seven others in various stages of completion. Trying to come up with some money to have them mixed!



sulphur said:


> Love it!
> 
> I'm down for anything you guys put together.
> 
> I still have your EP in the truck. I listened to it on the way home!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great song. I was listening for something I could offer my opinion on FWIW but you nailed it. Now get a video of it and get it up on U-tube.


----------



## 176319 (Jul 24, 2012)

I truly enjoyed this song. Keep posting my fellow forum friend.


----------

